# Campsite or Aire near Javea



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
I will explain first why we are looking for a campsite / aire around Javea.
4 years ago we stopped at camping Javea for a week and we have decided to revisit the area as we liked it. Having sent 2 booking requests online, both were returned to us stating BOOKING REFUSED as none of the pitch sizes we asked for were available. So I emailed them and asked what sizes were available.Their response was weird to say the least, here it is .....

*Hello,

At the moment our campsite is full and we don't know if in March we'll have availability. That is the reason why, we don't' accept more bookings.*

If they have a booking facility, why do they not know what is available in March ???? 

So we tried camp Naranjal, they do not take bookings, simply turn up they say we SHOULD have a pitch. But as we are plotting our way up the coast, we need to know that we have a pitch 

Any input would be great.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the problem is that the area where motorhomes used to park near the 'new' Scallops has been cordoned off and the police seem to be moving on motorhomes which now park on the road opposite Scallops meaning that the two campsites are receiving more visitors.

There is a campsite in Moraira - http://www.campercontact.com/en/spa.../47399/motorhome-parking-camping-moraira.aspx. I can't comment on what it is like as I haven't been there..

In Denia there is http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/spain/valencian/alicante/denia/camping-los-pinos-denia-115364/.

Again I can't offer a recommendation but I would say that I consider Moraira to be a much nicer place than Denia and access to Javea is easier.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We have stayed at the campsite in Moraira but can't say that I would recommend it although we loved Moraira.
You could try Calpe. We love the campsite there but there are also two Aires in the town so you should be able to get in somewhere.

Cazzie


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Can't believe their full never known that at this time of year, they are usually 3/4 full but you can get a pitch. We live two hours away and are thinking of going in two weeks, we phone the site the week before and the young guy there speaks excellent English and he always gets us in. As an aside if you like Indian a new one as opened up in the port area which is one of the best in Spain and cheap also. Enjoy


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

Glen432 said:


> Can't believe their full never known that at this time of year, they are usually 3/4 full but you can get a pitch. We live two hours away and are thinking of going in two weeks, we phone the site the week before and the young guy there speaks excellent English and he always gets us in. As an aside if you like Indian a new one as opened up in the port area which is one of the best in Spain and cheap also. Enjoy


Just left Javea yesterday, where is this new indian?


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Handysue said:


> Just left Javea yesterday, where is this new indian?


 Across the road from the port, it opened late last year and we have been three times and not had a bad one yet:laugh: in fact might be going this weekend


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

We are currently in Benidorm and the sites are full, came 2 years ago and you could get on most of the sites around, last year was much busier and this year everywhere seems chokka around this area. One of the reasons put forward is the terror threats abroad in the popular destinations of Tunisia and Morroco and Turkey for the French/Dutch/German who are now here in droves and it is just as busy in Portugal apparently.


----------

